# Marvell 88SE614x controller on Asus M2N32 WS Professional

## gercina

Does someone know a solution how to use the Marvell 88SE614x SATA/UltraDMA controller on the Asus M2N32 WS Professional Motherboard?

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

some google research tells me that its not working until now - even with the latest kernel.

take a look here:

http://www.nabble.com/kernel-support-for-Marvell-88SE614x-chipset-t2544905.html

and here

http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=861796

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## gercina

Yes, but from ASUS support I've got this message: 

[...]

Have you tried this driver?

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/ide/marvell6141/61xx_SATA_linux.zip

Anyway if you still have any problem or the problem still exists, please feel free to contact me. Thank you for the support!

[...]

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## snIP3r

 *gercina wrote:*   

> Yes, but from ASUS support I've got this message: 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Have you tried this driver?
> ...

 

ok. this might be a path for the kernel to make the driver available, dont know exactly whats inside the zip-file. will check it @home later...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## gercina

Thanks a lot!

Here someone says: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well it seems to be a 50MB tar ball that actually just adds the Marvell
> 
> device id to a copy of ahci.c
> ...

 

[quote="snIP3r"] *gercina wrote:*   

> Yes, but from ASUS support I've got this message: 
> 
> ok. this might be a path for the kernel to make the driver available, dont know exactly whats inside the zip-file. will check it @home later...
> 
> greets
> ...

 

----------

## snIP3r

nop!

yes, i hvae read this post. this seems to be a patch for the linux kernel that adds the Marvell 88SE614x to the standard ahci driver. if you can apply that patch the controller might work...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## gercina

I don't know how   :Embarassed:   :Confused:    and I can't find anyone who was able to manage this. 

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  if you can apply that patch the controller might work...
> 
> 

 

----------

## snIP3r

 *gercina wrote:*   

> I don't know how      and I can't find anyone who was able to manage this. 
> 
>  *snIP3r wrote:*   
> 
>  if you can apply that patch the controller might work...
> ...

 

ok. i will try to get this working...

snIP3r

----------

## gercina

ok, thanks! 

I'm curious.

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok. i will try to get this working...
> 
> snIP3r

 

----------

## loki_val

The older SATA driver for the 6141 chips won't be integrateable into a newer kernel. Among other things, the driver is just a copy of ahci.c, with device-specific stuff added - this is bad because the intra-kernel interfaces have changed _a lot_ since then. It's based off the 2.6.12.3 kernel, so if the rest of your stuff works with that kernel you might try it out, though I'd be wary of it. Alternately, you can try the new driver in libata-dev, which is queued for 2.6.24. Both PATA and SATA support is planned, it seems.

----------

## snIP3r

 *peteralf wrote:*   

> The older SATA driver for the 6141 chips won't be integrateable into a newer kernel. Among other things, the driver is just a copy of ahci.c, with device-specific stuff added - this is bad because the intra-kernel interfaces have changed _a lot_ since then. It's based off the 2.6.12.3 kernel, so if the rest of your stuff works with that kernel you might try it out, though I'd be wary of it. Alternately, you can try the new driver in libata-dev, which is queued for 2.6.24. Both PATA and SATA support is planned, it seems.

 

ok, thats good information. i would have suggested to apply the patch for the ahci.c file as posted above. but if there is planned to add support in 2.6.24 it might be better to wait for that kernel...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## gercina

Any progress on this topic?

Does have someone a working Marvell 88SE614x SATA/UltraDMA controller with an Asus M2N32 WS Professional Motherboard?

----------

